# Mbt Footwear - I'd Highly Recommend



## Henry W (May 13, 2006)

These are the oddest shoe's I've ever bought! The soles are convex semi-circles with a squishy heel to simulate walking on moss, why... because for 3400 years the Massai warriors have done, and they have the best posture and least number of back and physical problems in the world!

The theory behind them is that the human body (in it's current form) is tens of thousands of years old. But we have only started walking on flat concrete surfaces in the last 100-odd years and our bodys are not designed for this, nor have had anywhere near enough time to adapt to it.

The result of walking on hard surfaces in flat soled shoes is that you're straining muscles in your back and legs your body isn't designed to use, and allowing the muscles you're supposed to be using to decline.

These MBT (Massai Barefoot Technology) shoes create a natrual (but not unsafe!!!) instability under your feet as you walk, as if you're walking over soft moss all day. This causes your whole body to gently tense and use muscles which wouldn't otherwise get the work out they need.

I've been wearing mine a week, walking around London, the tube, to work etc. and they are really good! I have a problem with my lower back - my spine arches forwards too much, and these shoes cause my back and abbs to tense natrually reacting to this instability, which in turn actually is pulling my spine back upright. This is aparently just one of the many things they can help with!

read more here: http://www.swissmasai.co.uk/Default.aspx?lang=en-GB

They can not (or at least should not) be bought off the net. They really need to be fitted specifically for your feet in store so they fit perfectly, else they won't work. My nearest one was 5th floor Harrods. But John Lewis (Oxford St.) and a few random shoe stores around the country have them too!

ps. the largest downside is they cost as much as an RLT


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

My body certainly feels like it's tens of thousands of years old, but that's probably down to this week's consecutive hangovers









Actually, I do remember when I used to have to wear a suit to work that the accompanying shoes were most uncomfortable and caused me all sorts of problems. Now I'm back to jeans and t-shirts, the accompanying trainers are _so_ much more comfortable. Maybe a pair of MBT's would also help to counteract the negative effects of being hunched up over a computer all day long.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Do they supply snake oil with those?









It's odd but I have a pair of hand made 12 year old dress shoes that are still the most comfy shoes I own, I have walked for miles in them without any problems which seems odd for a pair of posh dress shoes.....and only sent them back twice for re-soleing!

But my everyday work shoes are a pair of standard toe tector shoes...not boots....and are also extremely comfy and only cost Â£23 pair!









My trainers are relegated to the understairs cupboard now as I have a big problem with a split achilles tendon caused by trainers, expensive good make ones at that!









I undertand the Massai have other physical attributes that most would envy as well......now if these special shoes could help there....sign me up for a pair tomorrow please!























Best regards David


----------



## the strap (Feb 21, 2007)

I must have about 25 pairs of shoes, mostly trainers, most barely worn...

I particuarly like trainers mde by a brand called IPath.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Boxbrownie said:


> I undertand the Massai have other physical attributes that most would envy as well......now if these special shoes could help there....sign me up for a pair tomorrow please!












Whatever it is it doesn't look like they have big feet, just done a search on ebay and can't find any size 11's


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

What's all this the on line shops say about needing training before you purchase your 1st pair?

How difficult can it be to walk in them?



> As MBT is a sophisticated product, we do recommend that you come into our store for a thorough fitting consultation in person (a training video is also supplied). This session is a fundamental part of preparing you for the incredible changes that MBT have to offer as well as ensuring your correct sizing.


Did you get training Henry? If so is it needed? I need a new pair of sandals for the summer (ruined my last pair on the beach last week) and as I spend virtually every day I'm not at work in the summer in sandals these look ideal, can get a pair for about Â£100 from the US (good exchange rate at the minute) off ebay (eventually found them I handn't clicked the worldwide box) or Â£125 from a UK store with free training


----------



## the strap (Feb 21, 2007)

I doubt I'll ever be a handmade Â£500 shoe man or a MBT man.. I like Ecco, Karrimor, Demon, Brasher, Ipath, DC, etc. Off the shelf stuff that looks robust and/or cool.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

the strap said:


> I must have about 25 pairs of shoes, mostly trainers, most barely worn...
> 
> I particuarly like trainers mde by a brand called IPath.


Best behaviour guys, I think we have a lady in our company


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## the strap (Feb 21, 2007)

Dude having lots of shoes is not a great deal different to having lots of watches.

I select which watch/trainers I am going to wear based on how it goes with my clothes. I am sure many of you lot do the same, at least with watches.


----------



## Henry W (May 13, 2006)

pg tips said:


> Did you get training Henry? If so is it needed?


not 'training' but they do need to measure your foot acuratley as the shoe needs to be a prefect fit. I'm usually a uk10, however they fitted me with an 8 3/4 or something!

If the shoes dont fit properly they're pointless!


----------

